# My account was deactivated



## Jim1951 (Feb 23, 2017)

My Lyft Driver account was deactivated because I took off 6 weeks due to a non-job related back injury. At the time there was no way to inform Lyft I would not be driving for awhile. I never received a notice via email or a text regarding my inactivity. I tried to return to work this past Mondaycto discover Lyft had deactivated my account. There does not appear to be any way to inform Lyft that I am trying to return to work. Their app will not allow me to communicate and only loops back to contact support. Am I one and done? I was a good driver, a safe driver, no incidents or problems, no violations of company policies, etc.. Am I one and done? Does anyone know or know how to contact Lyft?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

When you say it loops around to contact support, are you able to actually send them a message? I stopped driving about 6 weeks ago too, but my account is still active, but I'm sure it won't be for long. I'm not planning on driving anytime soon, but liked the ides that I might be able to come back later if I need to. Can you please let us know if you're able to get it reactivated?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Your account is active. There's always a passenger portion. You can still choose "help" and email them, although, I don't know why you would want to. You can make minimum wage (or less) elsewhere.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Lyft deactivated me because i wouldnt take this minor on his grandmother's account and i never got her approval he could of stole her info for all i know but screw lyft you lost a good driver i was proud making less then min wage now that I think of it can i send you a thankyou card lol


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah I mean once you stop driving and look back at your income/expenses, it's obvious that Lyft and Uber are just a waste of time. So I figured I can use my time for better things, I don't need their $5-6 per hour after all expenses.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think 6 weeks of inactivity is the reason you got deactivated. I've been down more than 6 weeks at a time for lyft several times.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can also send a message via Facebook and Twitter (@asklyft).

Yeah - something is kooky. You should be able to send a help ticket without logging in from help.lyft.com.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Did a document expire in that time? License, registation, insurance, etc...


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

What ^ said. Maybe you have documents expired, especially recent background check.

And if you know you wont be able to drive, just go online really fast once a week and offline after.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I went 6 months without doing any trips, and in that time went 4 months withour going online, and I was never deactivated.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jim1951 said:


> My Lyft Driver account was deactivated because I took off 6 weeks due to a non-job related back injury. At the time there was no way to inform Lyft I would not be driving for awhile. I never received a notice via email or a text regarding my inactivity. I tried to return to work this past Mondaycto discover Lyft had deactivated my account. There does not appear to be any way to inform Lyft that I am trying to return to work. Their app will not allow me to communicate and only loops back to contact support. Am I one and done? I was a good driver, a safe driver, no incidents or problems, no violations of company policies, etc.. Am I one and done? Does anyone know or know how to contact Lyft?


You can email any of the support emails you've used in the past or call the trust and safety number.You may also need to reapply


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

But Lyft is better than Uber, right? Anyone? That's what my Uber pax say sometimes: that the drivers all like Lyft better. I know I'm not being helpful. People just annoy me and I have to type about it so I can live through it another day.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> But Lyft is better than Uber, right? Anyone? That's what my Uber pax say sometimes: that the drivers all like Lyft better. I know I'm not being helpful. People just annoy me and I have to type about it so I can live through it another day.


I always tell people "they are better at pretending to care than Uber". Given the opportunity and if they were to out do Uber they have the potential to become even worse.Money is truly the root of all evil and it fertilizes it too


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> I always tell people "they are better at pretending to care than Uber". Given the opportunity and if they were to out do Uber they have the potential to become even worse.Money is truly the root of all evil and it fertilizes it too


It's "the _love_ of money". Money is actually much better than bartering. Unfortunately, like heroin becomes a short cut to an immediate sense of well-being that would otherwise be accomplished with living well, money becomes a short cut to gain & power, and the stupid human animal doesn't have the inner resources to resist focusing on acquiring money for its own sake. Money is like a power token, power being something we each have a natural desire for (simple autonomy is power). But like heroin is a token to simplify acquiring well-being, and then more and more is needed to the negligence of all else, money is like that with the need for power. We all need some power for an ideal society to function, and money facilitates this because it's more accesible than constant bartering of cumbersome objects. Ohhh ****, who cares, why am I lecturing, and without any preparation even. Sorry. I just meant to say "the _love_ of money is the root". And it's _a_ root of evil, not _the _root of _all _evil.


----------

